# susension question



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a set of H&R springs that will lower my car by 1.2". I have heard such a drop will require more component changes, I know an alignment is needed but what else???:confused


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The general consensus is that over roughly 3/4" will bring your back wheels into too high of a negative camber. Your wheels will look like the car is splatted out and you'll get fast inside tire wear and poorer straightaway traction. Adjustable camber control arm bushings can fix that but I'm not a big fan of those as they seem to have issues. It will also require a shorter struts in the front. Good luck.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Why shorter struts??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Struts have a range of motion they are designed to work in. The front suspension only has something like 2½" of compression to the bump stops to start with. Taking half of that with that drop compromises that. I know Lovells makes shorter struts for extreme drops like that. I also know that big drops and big rims will make for a hard ride and more easily damaged rims.


----------

